# The Jesus Strand: Scientists want to clone the Messiah



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2019)

The Jesus Strand: Scientists want to clone the Messiah 


Putting history and science together Geneticist George Busby and biblical scholar Pastor Joe Basile study holy relics, including the bones of John the Baptist, hoping to retrieve a sample of DNA that belongs to Jesus or a member of his family. 




Found in 1898 the most studied artifact in history 


Jesuses Blood type AB 


Note: and there’s no way that blood could have placed on the cloth afterwards


The shroud is 2,000 years old is not a forgery 


Oxford university has the oldest books in the world including a bible written 200 years before the King James Version. (?)


John the Baptist the 2nd cousin of Jesus 


Found under the ruins of a church were his bones. DNA testing proves it’s from the first century which is the same year he was born. 


The bones of John the Baptist were shown. The bones from his right hand which was significant to the scriptures. 


University of Copenhagen matched  the DNA to John the Baptist - (missed how that happened)


Christian archeologists are excited about this. 


University of Tel Aviv


Nails were found which are thought to have been the ones that were out through Jesus Christ’s hands and feet. 




Problems came about when they found a tomb of where they figured Jesus was finally buried WITH his FAMILY, presumably the wife being Mary Magdalene. This didn’t jive well with some of the researchers since some were VERY religious and seemed to not accept some basic facts found and personal beliefs or bias have no place in scientific research. 
There is no recorded history of Jesus ever having a son which also frustrated some since evidence of one was found. 


Unfortunately the biblical scholar failed to fully investigate the tomb in Tailplot since it contradicted his beliefs. 


This documentary shows that the DNA of the man on the shroud of Turin is associated with Druze. Jethro, Moses father in law as their father and Jesus as a descendant of Moses through Moses wife  Zipporah , Jethros daughter. 


It’s disappointing that they wouldn’t give a sample of DNA for the independent researchers to study but overall the documentary was interesting. 


Here’s the Documentary if anyone would like to watch it. 


https://www.tvguide.com/tvshows/the-jesus-strand-a-search-for-dna/1053646/


A summary of it 


https://ossurworld.com/tag/the-jesus-strand/




https://www.google.ca/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/100547190

Note: I watched this tonight.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2019)

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.chr...-dna-what-does-it-actually-tell-us/107595.htm





An interesting documentary


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2019)

Holy shit. It IS! 
:lofl: Gary. 
Always funny.
 I never tire of it. :laugh:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 12, 2019)

There are a few things wrong with this article. Perhaps more than a few.
IMO this is pseudo science at best and I use the word science very loosely.



Keesha said:


> The Jesus Strand: Scientists want to clone the Messiah
> 
> 
> Putting history and science together Geneticist George Busby and biblical scholar Pastor Joe Basile study holy relics, including the bones of John the Baptist, hoping to retrieve a sample of DNA that belongs to Jesus or a member of his family.
> ...



Sorry to be so negative but we see a lot of documentaries that claim to have uncovered new evidence that proves certain biblical stories but they are about as reliable as a safety net made of cobweb.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 12, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> There are a few things wrong with this article. Perhaps more than a few.
> IMO this is pseudo science at best and I use the word science very loosely.
> 
> 
> ...



I agree strongly with you on this Warri.  In the first place, there is considerable doubt in the scientific community as to the authenticity of the shroud.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 12, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I agree strongly with you on this Warri.  In the first place, there is considerable doubt in the scientific community as to the authenticity of the shroud.


Ditto.


----------



## Lara (Jun 13, 2019)

An interesting read Keesha, and I read your summary link too. There is so much related info out there but I'm comfortable with the simple fact that we all have a physical, biological body which dies, BUT our spiritual body aka soul lives on for eternity. DNA has nothing to do with the spiritual soul of man. 

Jesus rose from the grave alive, both physically and spiritually and still lives. Even if someone did happen to find a DNA sample, it would be purely physical (missing the soul) and impossible to prove it belonged to Him. It wouldn't be the total embodiment of the spiritual soul of Jesus Christ, the Messiah. 

I doubt God would leave any DNA behind anyway...remember, we can't dismiss His capabilities.

:rofl: haha Gary, you nut. Thanks for the morning laugh to start my day. It sure does look like you!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks for the commentary but I did not make the documentary. I merely watched it and took some notes. 
If  you want a better understanding of it then you are best off watching it yourself. 
Every human has DNA and apparently Jesus was one of them. ( according to my understanding )

Note : there were parts that I didn’t understand either but I still found it fascinating.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 13, 2019)

Also I made a mistake about the King Janes version bible since the final copy was completed in 1611.
For the record here I’m not trying to prove anything here nor start a religious debate


----------



## Keesha (Jun 13, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> There are a few things wrong with this article. Perhaps more than a few.
> IMO this is pseudo science at best and I use the word science very loosely.
> 
> 
> ...


That’s ok Warrigal. I’m not the least bit offended. You can react however you choose. 
My intention wasn’t to change anybody’s mind about their religion. The other day on another forum I saw information about the shroud, which I’d never heard anything about before but found interesting and this program came  on last night.
From my perspective, I found it fascinating; some parts perhaps more believable than others but that’s how I feel about most things


----------



## Lara (Jun 13, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Every human has DNA and apparently Jesus was one of them. ( according to my understanding )


Yes, I also think Jesus prossibly had DNA since He was God in human form (and human form was important in order to suffer and pay the price for human sin)...but what I said was, "I doubt if God would leave any DNA samples behind" for us to clone. I'm quite sure of it. And even if God did make that "mistake", DNA can only clone a physical body, not the soul. So it wouldn't really be the Messiah.

God can also destroy DNA if he wants to...or anything he wants to do.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 13, 2019)

Actually Lara, out of this entire documentary, the fact that they wanted to clone Jesus, ( if it was in fact him ) ,  I found extraordinarily CREEPY!


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 13, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> There are a few things wrong with this article. Perhaps more than a few.
> IMO this is pseudo science at best and I use the word science very loosely.
> 
> 
> ...



It may very well be that they might just be motivated to clone another, even more revered, 'shroud'


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2019)

Gary, this is definite proof, as far as I am concerned. We are the original disciples of the Cult of Gary! :excitement:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2019)

The historical Jesus is always interesting, Keesha. Thanks for sharing what you've found, and for everyone else's input, too.

I remember feeling disappointed when the authenticity of the Shroud of Turin was disproved.

There are all kinds of theories and stories swirling around about Christ's family. One of them is that he did marry Mary of Magdalene and they had a daughter. 

After the crucifixion and ascension, Mary M. and the daughter sailed away on a boat with a Joseph of Arimathea to, of all places, France.  Some of this undocumented theory as been popularized in the book and movie "The Da Vinci Code".  

While nothing is proven, these various ideas are still interesting to read about.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 13, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> The historical Jesus is always interesting, Keesha. Thanks for sharing what you've found, and for everyone else's input, too.
> 
> I remember feeling disappointed when the authenticity of the Shroud of Turin was disproved.
> 
> ...


I didn’t know the authenticity was disproved but like yourself, I find the topic of historical Jesus very interesting. 

The Da Vinci Code. That right. Great movie too. 

For myself I find it somewhat comforting knowing that there’s information out there about Jesus and his disciplines apart from the biblical stories.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 13, 2019)

Atilla The Hun has millions of children with his DNA as he raped thousands everywhere.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 13, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Gary, this is definite proof, as far as I am concerned. We are the original disciples of the Cult of Gary! :excitement:



And at least Gary is real.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 13, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Atilla The Hun has millions of children with his DNA as he raped thousands everywhere.


Had to google this guy. What a badass he was. He murdered his brother to his brother to gain more power. Charming character.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 13, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Atilla The Hun has millions of children with his DNA as he raped thousands everywhere.



it may have been considered a perk at the time

'to the victor....'


----------



## Lara (Jun 14, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:
			
		

> And at least Gary is real.


Capt Lightning, so you DO believe in faith without proof then. Have you seen Gary in person? Sorry Gary, just making a point for this member who likes to bash faith in Jesus by those who have never seen Jesus in person...I believe you're real, Gary, reealllly real :laugh:


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jun 14, 2019)

"God" was an alien. Almost a dozen major cultures have 'jesus' mythology predating Christian jesus mythology, along with stores of the flood, god coming down from the sky, etc. Interesting stories to read, but all myth unless you're a believer that the various 'gods' are offwordly.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> "God" was an alien.


Can you give us any references to prove this?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2019)

Spoke to soon. There are those ads again. 

Anyway here is a better video on information about the shroud 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4LZRfUkw2VU


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 14, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> And at least Gary is real.



This is the internet. How can you be so sure that Gary is real?


----------



## rgp (Jun 14, 2019)

Lara said:


> Capt Lightning, so you DO believe in faith without proof then. Have you seen Gary in person? Sorry Gary, just making a point for this member who likes to bash faith in Jesus by those who have never seen Jesus in person...I believe you're real, Gary, reealllly real :laugh:




  Jesus doesn't post here.......jus'sayin'


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 14, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> And at least Gary is real.



 This is the internet. How can you be so sure that Gary is real?

Sorry Lara. I missed your post.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 14, 2019)

Lara said:


> Capt Lightning, so you DO believe in faith without proof then. Have you seen Gary in person? Sorry Gary, just making a point for this member who likes to bash faith in Jesus by those who have never seen Jesus in person...I believe you're real, Gary, reealllly real :laugh:



Y’know, that…. is funny.

Not hah hah funny, but a great analogy or parallel 

Religious folks I’ve been around seem to always get that mystical, ethereal smug look about ‘em when discussing the topic of faith

It bugs hell outa me

I’ve called ‘em on it, calling bullshit when I see it

I’ve got ‘faith’ that my lady is gonna make me a great breakfast of bacon and eggs and pancakes, later this morn.
Now, I haven’t seen those eggs, but she told me about ‘em
…pretty much counting on it

The evidence of the existence of Him is freaking rife
If…you care to delve…into the book

That too bugs me, because of me

But, I’m counting heavily on that forgiveness clause 

I really don't see CL as doing any bashing

I think he's jus' calling it as he sees it (pun intended)



Now, I do believe it’s time for an offering

So, you devout followers of Garius, jus’ go ahead and PM me for the mailing address


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 14, 2019)

It might not be such a stretch to think that Gary O' is in fact GOD.

We've got the *G* and we've got the *O *the only thing that appears to be missing is the *D* or is it. layful:nthego:


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2019)

:lofl:


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> This is the internet. How can you be so sure that Gary is real?


Because, like everyone else on earth, Gary has energy which can be FELT.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 14, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> It might not be such a stretch to think that Gary O' is in fact GOD.
> 
> We've got the *G* and we've got the *O *the only thing that appears to be missing is the *D* or is it. layful:nthego:



Well, hell
Ya found me out, Ain’t Bea (Opie Griffith accent supplied)

My name is GO’D
Gary O’Dxxxxxx

And that tag followed me all thru junior high and high school

Not complaining, as dating became interesting


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 14, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Because, like everyone else on earth, Gary has energy which can be FELT.



what can I say









Y'all might wanna start writing summa this stuff down


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> what can I say
> 
> Y'all might wanna start writing summa this stuff down






I AM!:smug1:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 14, 2019)

LOL @ "Garius"! Love it.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 14, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Religious folks I’ve been around seem to always get that mystical, ethereal smug look about ‘em when discussing the topic of faith
> 
> It bugs hell outa me



Can I get an "amen."   :laugh:   nthego:


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2019)

Hey, I think we have the makings of a great novel, or at least a movie, in this thread!

What if Jesus turned out to be one of the regulars on this forum?! His cover story is that he is a charming poet in the Pacific Northwest, but what if...

Or to conjecture a bit further, what if Jesus actually was cloned?  What would happen?  How would he be treated? How would he use the internet?  And how would the internet use him?


----------



## Knight (Jun 14, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Hey, I think we have the makings of a great novel, or at least a movie, in this thread!
> 
> What if Jesus turned out to be one of the regulars on this forum?! His cover story is that he is a charming poet in the Pacific Northwest, but what if...
> 
> Or to conjecture a bit further, what if Jesus actually was cloned?  What would happen?  How would he be treated? How would he use the internet?  And how would the internet use him?


Considering the billions of people now inhabiting the earth I think turning the Mississippi river into wine would make most believers happy, for sure winos.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 14, 2019)

The possibilities are endless! layful:


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2019)

Knight, that would be an excellent place to start!


----------



## rgp (Jun 14, 2019)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 66505
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Kid looks like a young Hubert Humphrey


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> The possibilities are endless! layful:


That’s right! :yes:


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2019)

While finding apparent evidence of Jesus and his disciples I find interesting, the idea that scientists want to clone him, I find creepy and disturbing. What would their intentions be if it could even be done?
Even cloning independently, is a fascinating topic. Hopefully it can be used in a healthy way  but there’s so much wrong with it on so many levels. It reminds me of that movie where they grew humans underground to be used for body parts. Great movie but the entire idea is super creepy.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 14, 2019)

Talk of cloning the Messiah is to my thinking pure hubris. Hubris is a very old human folly and there are many ancient stories that warn against it - Adam and Eve in the Garden, the Tower of Babel, Icarus flying too close to the sun and to some extent even King Midas.  No good ever comes from hubris.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> Talk of cloning the Messiah is to my thinking pure hubris. Hubris is a very old human folly and there are many ancient stories that warn against it - Adam and Eve in the Garden, the Tower of Babel, Icarus flying too close to the sun and to some extent even King Midas.  No good ever comes from hubris.


I had to look that up. For some reason I figured it would be about cloning but it’s about arrogance. 
Oh yes. I’m guilty of this. In fact, when I looked up the 7 deadly sins I figure I must be doomed.nthego:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 14, 2019)

No Keesha, you are not at all guilty of hubris. It is arrogance at an extreme level, the level of thinking that we are the equals of God (or the gods). Nor are you doomed. You are just mortal, like the rest of us.


----------



## Lara (Jun 15, 2019)

1. There will never be a cloning of Jesus. God will make sure of that.
God is the Creator. There is only one. 

2. Jesus IS God who came to earth in human form for a specific purpose, 
to be the Messiah, our Savior from sin. That mission of forgiveness, out of love for us, was accomplished.
All we do to receive that is to believe it. I'm only stating why cloning of Jesus can't possibly happen.

3. Scientists may claim to find Jesus' DNA. They may claim to clone Jesus. But it's not going to be Jesus. It could even be Satan's handiwork as a "sheep in wolves clothing", a false prophet, as the Bible warns us to beware of (Matthew 7:15). Dare I say the Antichrist, *shudder*

4. There would be some serious Divine intervention. I have no doubt.
`


----------



## Sunny (Jun 15, 2019)

As the resident atheist on this forum (one of them, anyway), I'm finding this entire discussion hilarious! 

Leaving Jesus out of it for a moment, I started wondering about cloning in general. How much of it has actually been done?  I know some animals have been cloned, but has it ever been attempted on a human being?


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 15, 2019)

Sunny said:


> I started wondering about cloning in general. How much of it has actually been done?  I know some animals have been cloned, but has it ever been attempted on a human being?



Yes

Back in '63

History class






Sure, it was just in my mind...but still


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 15, 2019)

Garius, ya gotta lot of hubris, I'll say that for ya! layful:


----------



## Sunny (Jun 15, 2019)

Gary, I think they should clone YOU! :rofl1:


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 15, 2019)

If you clone a human being, who supposedly lived 2,000 years ago, aren't you just going to get another human, without the mystical powers, etc?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 15, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> If you clone a human being, who supposedly lived 2,000 years ago, aren't you just going to get another human, without the mystical powers, etc?



I agree, it may be a good copy but it won't have any of the knowledge or life experience of the original.

The only reasons I can see to clone humans is to be able to harvest body parts or to create a form of slavery to perform our work or fight in our wars.

IMO cloning humans is a very dangerous and unsavory use of our scientific abilities.


----------



## rgp (Jun 15, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> If you clone a human being, who supposedly lived 2,000 years ago, aren't you just going to get another human, without the mystical powers, etc?




  The first one only had mystical powers if you believe they did....


----------



## Sunny (Jun 15, 2019)

Fuzzy, human beings don't have mystical powers. If Jesus could be cloned, we'd get a radical, socialistic, kind, decent rabbi, with a gift for oratory.

I do wonder, though, what age would the cloned version be?  Would they be a fully formed adult, the same age as the DNA that was used?


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 15, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Gary, I think they should clone YOU! :rofl1:


I’d get confused


How ‘bout jus’ settlin’ for;











RadishRose said:


> Garius, ya gotta lot of hubris, I'll say that for ya! layful:





Hubris, where is thy sting?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 15, 2019)

Dunno Gary. :dunno:
50 shades of you?
One or two shades of Gary is good enough for me. nthego:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 15, 2019)

The Simpsons - An army of Homer clones


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 15, 2019)

Wow! Why did I ever stop watching The Simpsons? Must catch up!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 17, 2019)

As another resident atheist (or Secular humanist if you like), I often wondered about Star Trek's transporter. If you take the view that personality, soul or whatever you want to call it is actually a function of the billions of interconnections within the human brain, then if you can accurately clone a person, then the clone will be the same person in all respects.


----------

